# Fenders



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm looking for fenders for the winter that don't suck. I have tried in the past, but always end up with a rattle trap, tire rubbing mess. Who makes decent ones that will fit over a 650X 47 tire?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 26, 2016)

https://velo-orange.com/collections/fenders
theres a 20% off code on the site


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Do you have fender mounts? Or plan to strap them on?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

This is worth a look see, and if you can get your hands on a copy of Bicycle Quarterly #34 there's a pretty good article about mounting fenders.

https://www.renehersecycles.com/requirements-for-good-fender-installation/

Those Velo Orange fenders are worth a look, or Honjo's which may be a little longer at twice the price.


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

I use mud shovels on my fatty, they work pretty decent although you can accidentally knock the rear one out of alignment if you aren't careful. A little overkill for 47mm, but eh....

https://www.amazon.com/Portland-Des...59&hvtargid=aud-799728744414:pla-837327700276


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

davesupra said:


> I use mud shovels on my fatty, they work pretty decent although you can accidentally knock the rear one out of alignment if you aren't careful. A little overkill for 47mm, but eh....


I've been happy with the PDW fenders on my cross bike. I run the SodaPop version, took a little work to get them installed but they are rattle free and pretty secure:
https://youtu.be/dW7g9FrGkMA
https://youtu.be/T1P5-8V3jxc


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

4Crawler said:


> I've been happy with the PDW fenders on my cross bike. I run the SodaPop version, took a little work to get them installed but they are rattle free and pretty secure:
> https://youtu.be/dW7g9FrGkMA
> https://youtu.be/T1P5-8V3jxc


Why didn't you just go with a full fender like the Velo Orange or Honjo, which would have given better coverage with no need for the hack? 'Specially considering the bike in the video was equipped with proper fender mounts at the stay bridges.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

velodog said:


> Why didn't you just go with a full fender like the Velo Orange or Honjo, which would have given better coverage with no need for the hack? 'Specially considering the bike in the video was equipped with proper fender mounts at the stay bridges.


Mostly because I already had the Soda Pop fenders and like the minimal look of them. I wasn't so much looking for a full coverage fender, as I don't normally ride in wet weather. This is more protection from water and mud on the trails I ride and I've had issues with full coverage fenders getting jammed up with mud on other bikes in the past.

Here's a typical stretch of trail that will have mud/water on the surface for 3-4 months per year:


----------

